# Gay parade Madrid 2009 (4-july) Día del orgullo gay



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Every year more and more people go to the gay parade of Madrid, even lots of families, children, old people use to go there because spanish society is so so free and open-mind.
This year about 1.500.000 and 2.000.000 stayed on the parade, being more or less the oficial day of Madrid city.

In the rest of Spain:
A Coruña, Albacete, Alcorcón, Alicante, Ávila, Badajoz, Barcelona, Bilbao, Fuenlabrada, Fuerteventura, Getafe, Gran Canaria, Jerez de la Frontera, La Rioja, Lanzarote, León, Málaga, Melilla, Murcia, Pamplona Salamanca, San Sebastián, Segovia, Sevilla, Talavera de la Reina, Tenerife, Toledo, Valencia, Valladolid, Vigo, Vitoria, Zamora, Zaragoza and others...Also many institutional buildings of all Spain undulated the rainbow flag
The country with the biggest number of cities with a gay pride parade, concentrations or similar, next year more cities will join!


thanks to madridhere and flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, too much people! :lol: Rise up! :lol:
VIVEN LOS MARICONES! :banana: :banana2:


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

Hmm,  the truth is much funnier than Istanbul's. Thanks for share, hope to join one day maybe ...


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Zazo,thanks for posting some of my pictures. The Madrid Pride has become so popular as the carnival of Rio of the Fallas of Valencia. It´s not only a gay party obviously and many people that is not gay go there simply to have fun.

I have some more here.











Brazilian batucada to start the parade.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

CasaMor said:


> Wow, too much people! :lol: Rise up! :lol:
> VIVEN LOS MARICONES! :banana: :banana2:


Maricones sounds quite offensive in Spanish  


I was there and it was sooooo crowdy

Nos quedamos atrapados en el aparcamiento hasta las 5


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Sha: everything has a beginning


























































































































People from all the world go to that huge party, of course Israel Zohar! what does it mean?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

amazing pics


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

He is a stupid guy hno:
but great pic


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

zazo said:


> People from all the world go to that huge party, of course Israel Zohar! what does it mean?


its a sentence from Torah:"
"Love everyone like u love yourself"


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks! ¡Gracias!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

my pleasure


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

ZOHAR said:


> my pleasure


Zohar, you have to come next year and we'll have fun


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

OMG, too much people!!! :uh:
Amazing pics!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

tonyssa said:


> OMG, too much people!!! :uh:
> Amazing pics!


And i saw lot of heterosexual families with their children, supporting the gay right achivements in Spain (marriage, adoption,...). I'm proud to be from a country where people can be free in this way


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

*oh la la hottt!!!* :righton:


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

WONDERFUL!!!

Me gustaria ir algun dia a la marcha gay de Madrid...alla si tienen mucho que celebrar...SON LIBRES! 

English: YOU'RE FREE!!!


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*where is my right to express??*

everybody has the same rights to express themself right? that's why my thread my counter thread about bucharest march of normality parade , a counter parade to the bucharest gay pride was shut down? was it to offfensive or what?by what criteria are threads promoted of shut down any way here?? by what means is gay pride parade less offensive than a normality parade??


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Great pictures!!!! we want more.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------

